# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Kitchen Robotics Ltd, smart kitchen, Dania, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Website - k-robo.com

youtube.com/channel/UCKzzMG4Ba9LBfCDD-aiINcw

facebook.com/kitchenrobotics

twitter.com/KitchenRobotics

linkedin.com/company/kitchen-robotics

Co-founder and CEO - Yair Gordin

Co-founder - Ofer Zinger

Products and projects:

Beastro, robotic dark kitchen solution

----------

